# Chinese Waitress Cast On



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I must try this.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

seems a lot of work to me........... I will stick to my tried and true. (forget it's name) LOL


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

interesting


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

very interesting, and I think this is something I could do.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Watched it and found it very interesting. As she said a little fiddly but a very neat edge. I'm definitely going to try it.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> I must try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

That does look very interesting! I'd take me a while to get on to it but I think I would like to try. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Too much work before even beginning to knit..will continue with cable cast on. However it`s always nice to see and learn new things......


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a great one to know and definitely has a place with certain items that I knit. Thank you.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

I wonder how on earth someone came up with this to begin with.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Too much darn work for me just to start. What are the advantages of this cast on over any others?


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Like the looks of this. Always ready to learn something new.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

If I'm going to cast on over 100 stitches for something, no way would I use this method. However, for a few stitches, say in Barbie clothing, it would be fine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

This looks interesting. I have a love/hate relationship with the long tail cast on (love the way it looks, hate doing it), and to me the knit on and cable cast ons are always too tight.

I want to give the Chinese Waitress Cast on a try and see if I like it any better.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

cakes said:


> seems a lot of work to me........... I will stick to my tried and true. (forget it's name) LOL


 :thumbup: long tail co for me!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the way it looks, I'll try it


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

Always good to learn new ways-Thanks for sharing


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Just started a scarf for a gift. Too bad I'm so far along. Think it would work well especially for scarves.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

This looks like it would be a lovely cast on edge for those garments you want to have a more finished look. It seems to almost put a hem on a garment without turning the edges. Very nice, thanks for showing this new idea.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it would be great for sleeves that you might want to turn up and certainly for a hat with a turned up edge. I might try it to see how stretchy it is....I suppose you can always use a larger needle for more stretch and then just change....


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

very interesting


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

I do what I believe is called a knitted cast on, not as much work as the one listed. When I am finished casting on it looks as if I knitted the first row. Thank you for sharing this, it is always interesting to see someone else's idea.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks very interesting. Im still at a point in my knitting experience that i have not settled down to any favorite cast on. Usually use the knitted cast on


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful and interesting. I will definitely try it. I've learned so many things since being on this site. Thank you!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a LOVELY edging. 

The one thing I wonder is if you really must pull your needle out and turn the stitch around. Couldn't you just turn each stitch as you come to it? When I've frogged something, usually I just pick up the stitches any old which way to avoid dropping them, then when I knit those stitches, I just turn them by knitting either front or back, as needed to get them turned the right way.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's Hot!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried it and I like it. I like the way it looks and it's stretchier than what I've been doing.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you! Love it!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for showing us this...I really like the way it looks and will try it.....I wonder what the difference is between this cast on and the german cast on....which I ran into on the rikke hat pattern...
julie


----------



## susdbella (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this cast on. I love learning new techniques! I'll find a way to work this into a new project soon.


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like a good cast on to try. Thanks.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Want to try this!!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

EZ2 . . love your avatar! Interesting cast on method. I like the long tail cast on myself but if you have a lot of stitches to cast on, this one might be better. Sometimes with a long tail you don't know how much you'll actually need to complete it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the results you get. I will defenitly going to try. I use cable cast on I don't like messing with long tail CO.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

cakes said:


> seems a lot of work to me........... I will stick to my tried and true. (forget it's name) LOL


i'm with you. it is a fascinating concept but it does seem a lot of work for which you would get no recognition.
i'll still stick to my way too.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmm....looks very interesting, I think I'll give it a try when starting my next project.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou. I love knowing different cast ons and bind offs. I bought that new book that has 200 or so am having fun trying them out


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

The finished cast on looks very much like the crochet cast on that I recently just started using...really nice looking cast on edge. Thanks


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting....love the name though! It seems like there are always so many NEW things to learn in knitting whether they are good or not I guess depends on the knitter.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> This is a LOVELY edging.
> 
> The one thing I wonder is if you really must pull your needle out and turn the stitch around. Couldn't you just turn each stitch as you come to it? When I've frogged something, usually I just pick up the stitches any old which way to avoid dropping them, then when I knit those stitches, I just turn them by knitting either front or back, as needed to get them turned the right way.


Good thinking! Then this cast on wouldn't seem so daunting.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Too much darn work for me just to start. What are the advantages of this cast on over any others?


From the book, Cast On, Bind Off by Cap Sease (this is the book mentioned on the video),p. 54, this CO is fairly elastic, and looks the same front or back side, so is good for socks, gloves, or scarves where the CO edge is freely visible.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

I googled the method to see where I could find the method in print. it was in the book, "caston, bind off". found it on amazon.com and found it in the kindle edition for $10.09. excited to try it. thand for the link.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Nice cast on. I love learning new techniques. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## doespoon (Jan 26, 2013)

If you use a crochet hook in your right hand, of a similar size to your knitting needle size... this method is fast and easy!!! It is my new favorite way!!!!



Ellemck said:


> I must try this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Me too. Thanks.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've used it a few times for a few things....it's great to have options


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

Ellemck said:


> I must try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I really like this cast on although it is a bit fiddly. Looks very neat. thank you for sharing the link!!


----------

